# Marzbar's rookie reno



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

I started this approx. 1k sq ft backyard reno on August 14 with scalping, raking and aerating. Applied gly on August 15. August 17 leveled with compost + sand. August 20 more gly. Now just waiting for clear weather to throw down Award KBG.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Very nice looking backyard! I'll be following along with you. Will you be reel mowing?


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

lbb091919 said:


> Very nice looking backyard! I'll be following along with you. Will you be reel mowing?


Thanks. I'm chomping at the bit to throw down the seed, but the weather forecast is scaring me. No plans yet to reel mow.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Ok so yesterday seed down (Award kbg), raked and rolled. Tenacity then starter fert and peat moss. Watering for 10 min. 5x a day. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Grass babies? After 3 days? I don't know. Maybe remnants of old lawn that didn't get nuked?


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Day 7 after seeding. The babies are coming.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

8 days after seeding Award KBG.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looking good so far so good. Remember with KBG stay patient it's a bit of a long haul but we'll worth it in the end


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

M32075 said:


> Looking good so far so good. Remember with KBG stay patient it's a bit of a long haul but we'll worth it in the end


Thanks for the words of encouragement. I'll try to stay patient. What should my next steps be?


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Stay patient and keep it moist for now. It's going to germinate then then just sit there with no growth for a while then start growing suddenly.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Day 14


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Day 28. Gave spoon feeding on Sunday. Watering twice per day now.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Day 37 from seeding. I mowed it and gave .5 lb N twice.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Day 44. I mowed it an gave some AMS 21-0-0. I also applied 2nd round of Tenacity 6 days ago. I'm hoping those bare spots will fill in eventually.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I'm impressed your patience is definitely paying off. This is what a young KBG lawn looks like with feeding and cutting it will tiller ,fill in and spread. By late next spring it will really nice by this time next year it will be a showcase lawn.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

M32075 said:


> I'm impressed your patience is definitely paying off. This is what a young KBG lawn looks like with feeding and cutting it will tiller ,fill in and spread. By late next spring it will really nice by this time next year it will be a showcase lawn.


^+1
Don't sweat it. It looks great, already! It will continue to fill in over the winter. If you have any gaps next spring, you can transplant plugs with the Pro Plugger with spoonfeeding and it will be top notch by Memorial Day.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

@M32075 @Chris LI Thanks guys. I don't know if I would ever want to do an area bigger than this in the future. Too much work and stress.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

63 days from seeding. I think I'm done feeding for the year.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I think this turned out very well. Feed it again next spring and it will look great by June.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks @SNOWBOB11 I learned a lot from reading your journal as well as @Stuofsci02 @Sinclair and others.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks excellent! Where abouts in Ontario are you?

We finally got a very mild first frost last night. I doubt it even killed my flowers in the garden.

Cheers,

Stu


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks excellent! Where abouts in Ontario are you?
> 
> We finally got a very mild first frost last night. I doubt it even killed my flowers in the garden.
> 
> ...


I'm in Windsor. I was following your reno closely. So thanks for posting it. So far I'm loving the Award mono. Yours' looks awesome.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

My reno from last fall got infested with poaA. It's all dead now. I can't figure out if it was from the core aeration or the top dressing. If it was from the aeration, then it would be all over and not just the reno wouldn't it? The top dressing was compost mixed with sand. 
Anybody have any suggestions on how to prevent this on the next reno I do. Also , any suggestions on how to deal with this one.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Are you sure it was poa a? That looks more like drought/fungus.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

It looked like this in April. It looks like where all the poaA was is dead now.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Sorry here is the pic from April.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yes I see the poa a in the picture. Still not sure all your issues now are dead poa a.

Tenacity can help deal with it. Fall pre emergent is important. Try starting any renovations early so as to give yourself enough time for a pre e.

As for the damage now if you mostly have bluegrass start spoon feeding nitrogen later next month and provide lots of water to the affected area.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

This is the continuation of a partial backyard reno from last year. I seeded it on Sept 1. I kind of followed @g-man lazy man's reno because I was sick with Covid. I did have to add some topsoil in a low spot. I used GCI blue heat kbg. Thanks @mucknine. I used Scott's starter fert. 24-25-4, and no tenacity. I covered with peat moss. That's it.








Lots of little mushrooms in one spot and the adjacent turf is loving the extra water it's getting.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

:thumbup: 
Looking good


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Coming in well…


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

@mucknine @Stuofsci02 Thanks guys.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

I definitely notice better germination where the topsoil was added.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

I’m at 31 DAS approximately 21 DAG. Can I start feeding this with urea?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Marzbar said:


> I’m at 31 DAS approximately 21 DAG. Can I start feeding this with urea?


Yes go for it.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

A pound of urea did wonders for my reno from last year.


----------

